
5 Steps to Landing 25+ Customer Interviews in 2 Weeks - btsellers13
https://blog.nugget.one/2016/09/21/case-study-how-i-got-25-customer-development-interviews-in-2-weeks/
======
leanlearner
I LOVE that you talked about the ethics of cold outreach here. We all hate
getting mindless spam, so let's encourage people to keep that at a minimum.

